# I have a few questions about potty & crate training



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

So, I have a few questions. I've never had a puppy so this is pretty new to me and I just wanted to see what I could do about a few things
I understand potty training for the most part. If hes sniffing, squatting, walking in circles, after he eats, and after a bath take him out the same door and place him in the same place, and use the same cue word each time, and praise him using his name everytime (after he goes potty). Also take him out at set intervals in the day.
But sometimes he'll start peeing inside, and i'll stop him before he can pee too much and take him out. What do you do if the puppy just wants to sit on the ground, or chew the plants and even after 15 mins outside he's still not interested in relieving himself?
Also, should I take him out at night even if he's not crying / whining / trying to get out of his crate? Last night he slept from 12 am to 7:30 am without a problem, and peed once we got outside.

Also, He's crated at night. Facing my bed and he doesn't whine. But when I walk away or crate him during the day he'll whine which is expected. But, how do you respond to the whining. Do you ignore it, do you punish it, or how exactly do you deal with that?

Thanks you guys!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Mariah it sounds like you are doing very well. I wouldn't take the pup out during the night if he doesn't ask for it and can make it without accidents. Otherwise you risk getting up in the middle of the night forever because he's learned you will let him out if he asks.

During the day in the crate give him something that will occupy him and keep him able to be calm on his own. A kong stuffed with something yummy will do well for this. Poodles do really like to be with their people though so you should understand that he is just asking to be close to you. You can put him on a leash and tie the leash to your waist if you are doing things in the house for which having him around your feet isn't a problem. This way he spends time out of the crate but is supervised so he can't get into trouble chewing the furniture or having potty accident. 

When/if he does start to pee inside just scoop him up. They stop peeing when you startle them. Whisk him out the door. Use this and the other predictable potty times as a chance to teach go on command. I have two potty commands, do one and do two. The way I taught it was by saying those words firmly but reassuringly when I took them out and could see they were really ready to go. Keep saying your command until he is done then make a big deal out of it. Yeah, good do one! It won't take long for the association to form. This is super handy when the weather is bad, you are in a hurry or while traveling. It will help you to be sure he is empty before bed time and when you get that distracted why are we out here behavior your are describing (sitting around chewing the plants).

For more help on this check out Dog Star Daily


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Okay I just laughed out loud because I was always told they stop when startled. So my hubby scooped Maggie up and started running downstairs with her swearing the entire way because she peed on him all the way to the door. Hilarious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oops!!!! I was able to interrupt accidents when mine were still small enough for the scoop and run. The part of it that I will really swear by and always will suggest to people is pee and poo on command.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

When you take Dallas out to pee, whether he just woke up from a nap or was just interrupted from an accident/near accident, give him 1 to 3 minutes to do his business. If he doesn't do it by then, bring him back in and place him back in his crate. You *know* he's going to go very soon, he's just distracted and not aware that this is his "chance" to go. Giving him only a short window will condition him to go as soon as he gets outside, which will come in handy when you just need him to go. Also, chewing on sticks is a reward he should be enjoying *after* he does his business. Remove distractions from the area you bring him to and allow him to go play with a stick after he goes. He'll learn to go quickly so he can have fun outside! : ) And if he doesn't make a peep all night, then he's fine to sleep through! Lumi did that on night one at 8 weeks old. Yay! As far as crate whining, yes, try giving him interactive food toys, chew toys, long lasting chewies, etc to prevent him from whining. I would not punish whining as it will only prevent him from whining (if it works) because he's now more afraid of your reaction than being crated. Doesn't make him like the crate any more, and will probably make him like that crate even less. Try having him only be in there when he's enjoying his toy or resting peacefully. If he wants out to have a romp or just to be with you, take a few minutes to let him play, refresh his Kong, or try having him tethered to you or even tethered to a sturdy object. Some dogs prefer one form of restraint over another. Do whatever you can to prevent negative associations forming now, while he's so young and impressionable. I still can't crate my dog without her crying, and I wish I worked more on it when she was a pup! When he whines, be careful not to respond to it but to wait for at least a few moments of silence and then go over and release him. In other words, the whining is a signal to you that he needs something and should be addressed, but you don't want Dallas to learn it's a good way to get you to come running. ; )


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

Poodlemama99 said:


> Okay I just laughed out loud because I was always told they stop when startled. So my hubby scooped Maggie up and started running downstairs with her swearing the entire way because she peed on him all the way to the door. Hilarious.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


haha, that musta been hilarious. Luckily, he hasn't done that, he usually stops when I say no and grab him


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Hi Mariah it sounds like you are doing very well. I wouldn't take the pup out during the night if he doesn't ask for it and can make it without accidents. Otherwise you risk getting up in the middle of the night forever because he's learned you will let him out if he asks.
> 
> During the day in the crate give him something that will occupy him and keep him able to be calm on his own. A kong stuffed with something yummy will do well for this. Poodles do really like to be with their people though so you should understand that he is just asking to be close to you. You can put him on a leash and tie the leash to your waist if you are doing things in the house for which having him around your feet isn't a problem. This way he spends time out of the crate but is supervised so he can't get into trouble chewing the furniture or having potty accident.
> 
> ...


I'll try all that. I have a little puppy kong, how much peanut butter should I put in it? he's 20lbs if that makes a difference. I just started using it today and putting just a tiny bit in and freezing it. Should I stuff it full?


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

PammiPoodle said:


> When you take Dallas out to pee, whether he just woke up from a nap or was just interrupted from an accident/near accident, give him 1 to 3 minutes to do his business. If he doesn't do it by then, bring him back in and place him back in his crate. You *know* he's going to go very soon, he's just distracted and not aware that this is his "chance" to go. Giving him only a short window will condition him to go as soon as he gets outside, which will come in handy when you just need him to go. Also, chewing on sticks is a reward he should be enjoying *after* he does his business. Remove distractions from the area you bring him to and allow him to go play with a stick after he goes. He'll learn to go quickly so he can have fun outside! : ) And if he doesn't make a peep all night, then he's fine to sleep through! Lumi did that on night one at 8 weeks old. Yay! As far as crate whining, yes, try giving him interactive food toys, chew toys, long lasting chewies, etc to prevent him from whining. I would not punish whining as it will only prevent him from whining (if it works) because he's now more afraid of your reaction than being crated. Doesn't make him like the crate any more, and will probably make him like that crate even less. Try having him only be in there when he's enjoying his toy or resting peacefully. If he wants out to have a romp or just to be with you, take a few minutes to let him play, refresh his Kong, or try having him tethered to you or even tethered to a sturdy object. Some dogs prefer one form of restraint over another. Do whatever you can to prevent negative associations forming now, while he's so young and impressionable. I still can't crate my dog without her crying, and I wish I worked more on it when she was a pup! When he whines, be careful not to respond to it but to wait for at least a few moments of silence and then go over and release him. In other words, the whining is a signal to you that he needs something and should be addressed, but you don't want Dallas to learn it's a good way to get you to come running. ; )


Wow, thanks for all the info! So, just take him out at 1-3 minute intervals. And after if he hasn't gone put him in his crate?
Do I take him out and have him try again a few minutes after? Also, I heard you don't punish with the crate, doesn't this count as punishment? Sorry, I've never potty or crate trained so this is all new to me. :x

Should I start with just crating him when I'm in the room, so he can see me, and then take him out if he's quiet. Then Slowly work up to him being able to be left alone in the crate? or how can I teach him not to bark, whine, and get so nervous when i leave? Or will he grow out of it since he's new to the environment and he's just a puppy.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh, right, I shouldn't have left that part out! After a few minutes outside with no luck, place him in his crate for 10-15 minutes, then try again. Keep him on this cycle until he's pottied and you feel he's empty of both #1 and #2. The crate is not a punishment in this routine, it's just containment to ensure he doesn't have an accident. It's also meant to be a bit boring so that when he's outside he's not just waiting to come back in to play. He'll learn that unless he potties, the only other choice he has is to chill in his crate. You can certainly give him a little treat when you put him in his crate, or let him have a chew toy in there so that it's not punishing to him. : )

Yes, crating him while you're in the room is a great idea! Sometimes crate him for a few seconds, other times for a few minutes (if he's comfortable with that). Try to make crate time unpredictable so Dallas won't always think it means he's in for the long haul or that you're going to leave him. While he's comfortable in the crate with you nearby, walk out and right back into the room. Do it whenever he's happily chewing or resting in there to desensitize him to your coming and going. If he whines, then you've been out of the room for too long. Keep your absences as short as he needs to feel comfortable. You can gradually stretch them out. If he's in his crate with a yummy stuffed toy, he's going to get over your coming and going really quickly! Eventually he won't even be paying attention to what you're doing. It's best to practice this when he's tired and/or hungry, so that his bed and his treat are much more interesting to him than following you. : )


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine now pee and poop on command which is extremely helpful when it is cold and snowing or raining. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would fill the kong. If you don't want to overdo the peanut butter, put a portion of his daily kibble into the peanut butter (chunky dog food pb). Freeze it to make it last longer and help keep him calm and busy in the crate.

PammiPoodle that is a great explanation of how to use the crate positively.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

http://www.poodleforum.com/23-gener...ns-about-potty-crate-training.html#post342026

This may be the post that Catherine is referring to.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I LOVE that 1-3 minutes then back inside idea! My chihuahuas know the poop and pee commands. But they will be out there sniffing around forever when I KNOW they have to go. As soon as I say, "O.k. thats it! Get in the house! I'm tired of waiting!" They both "go" very quickly and run in the house. They have ME very trained!


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for being so helpful. I have so many questions now side I haven't done this before but you all are helping me so much with potty and crate training.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Some people may hate me, but Lou seemed to not care about peeing indoor being wrong and was not using the signal I taught her to let me know she needed to go potty, even though I took her outside every couple hours, after she hit 4-5 months , one day I said a loud AH-AH!! at her while she was potting in the house and I was really assertive she got the message that I HATE it when she goes inside, And i have always given her treats and hugs when she potties outside, now she brings her leash to me when she wants to go outside to potty, it has helped tremendously, she just needed to KNOW we hated it when she went potty indoors, some people believe in only positive reinforcement, I dont. A little bit of tough love (NOT abuse) gets the point across. 
About the crate, I started slowly leaving her by herself in the crate (in the dark during the day) for 1 hour (in the dark because crate means nap time, just like at night--> crate is always a positive thing (i give hear little treats for walking into it on her own) crate is never punishment) as soon as she cried I opened the bedroom door and said AH-AH quiet! And that was enough, she has never cried again since, and some people say being firm might make your dog afraid of you, but that didn't happen with Lou, even when she is in trouble she wont run from me, she knows to come to me and give me The piece if paper she was chewing on or whatever the case may be... She totally respects me as the pack leader and she gets TONS OF LOVE!!! Even one trainer said she is soooooo spoiled... 
And if you start with positive reinforcement only and that works, I will be glad to hear. But if it happens like us, when Lou started testing me, Kinda like being a teenager, the firm assertiveness worked for us  hope people dont hate me for this.... I love Lou as she is my daughter and am devoted to her 24/7 for her wellbeing health and happiness. Right now she is laying on my lap snoozing


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks Lou, I like that advice. I know a lot of people only believe in positive reinforcement, but I personally believe in being firm (atleast that's what works when I'm training my horse, so I'm not sure if it's the same with dogs).
I'm gonna start with seeing how he does just with the treats and the praise, but if it doesn't work I'm definitely gonna be more firm like you said.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks! I wish u the best with your baby


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lou you are right start with positives, but then understand that being firm and clear (giving a command rather than making are request) is not abusive or punishing. You are also right that she was being a testing teenager. Mariah keep up with the foundation work now and you will have a much easier time getting through the bratty idiotic teenage times that will come in a few months. When you get there feel free to complain that you think your dog has forgotten everything you ever taught. We will reassure you that it will all come back.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

haha! Thanks! Apreciate your feedback dear 

yes "making a command, instead of a request", 
because in the beginning id have that suuuuuuper sweet tone, like "would be kind enough to not pee on my freshly steamed carpert, your majesty?" type of voice... she couldnt care less about the _request_ hahahahaha


I love what you said... because Lou did that to me a few times:

I'd say a command and she would stare into my eyes and smile and not do it at all, like she is the boss... no way, I'M THE BOSS! hahahahahahha its funny though, that look in her face... mouth open panting = like she was laughing at me... :-D Sometimes I couldnt even get mad... too cute!


----------

